# GPU-Z reads some wrong values from  HD4670 Agp



## Master (Jan 13, 2010)

hello all, i dont know if its a bug ! so i thought itd be best to discuss it here . 

firs of all the latest Gpu-z doesnt recognize the card vendor correctly ! ( or maybe it does!) 
 my card vendor is club3d , while gpu-z as you can see below says  its ATI AIB! .
(in this case maybe club3d re branded the powercolor card ).
and the other issue that i think should be taken care of , is the gpu temperature . 
i have FanSpeed installed , the gpu temp in FanSpeed differs from the one in GPU-Z . 
GPU-Z displays the CPU temperature as the GPU temperature ! i know this because i checked it couple of times.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 13, 2010)

the screenshot seems to be correct .. ati aib is a pci id that several different *A*dd *i*n *b*oard vendors use.

please show a screenshot of the second tab, gpuz can not read the cpu temperature at all on any system


----------



## Master (Jan 13, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the screenshot seems to be correct .. ati aib is a pci id that several different *A*dd *i*n *b*oard vendors use.
> 
> please show a screenshot of the second tab, gpuz can not read the cpu temperature at all on any system



gotta go home and take another screen shot .


----------



## Master (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry for the delay . 
i took two screen shots . 
1 form gpuz 
and the other one accompanying  speedfan . 
i didnt install speedfan in win7 , and i think thats why the temps are kinda different .
under windows xp , gpu z shows a temperature for gpu which speedfan shows in in the second label . 
i mean in speedfan the temp2 represents the cpu temp , and the 2700 rmp which you see on the left represents the cpu fan . 
as you see i am not running any cpu or gpu intensive task . so cpu fan is normal , and gpu temp is reasonable . 
but look at gpuz , gpuz shows 34 for my card ! and i think thats my cpu temp! 
in previous versions of gpuz i didnt have neither this kind of problem nor this card .


----------



## Master (Jan 15, 2010)

edited.
my bad .i'm sorry i made a mistake , and the reason was that i used to have a nvidia  6600 which had a fairly high temps, and about 5 months ago it died because of that high temp! i couldnt convince myself that this superior card the 4670 has this low temp! thats why i was kinnda worried . 
again sorry for the disturbance .


----------

